# Help 04 GTO won’t start



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Need help, I recently went to hook up a Derale electric cooler just messing around seeing how I was gonna do it , I put the positive in the fuse box where the starter relay plugs in , then grounded the negative it sparked and the fan turned on , afterwards the car would not start I thought it might be the starter relay so I replaced it and still wouldn’t start any ideas ?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking at the schematics, it could be a blown Main Maxi 60A Fuse or the Engine Sensor Fuse 15A in the Underhood Fuse Panel,
or the Cruise Control,Power Mirrors and Shiftlock Control Fuse 10A in the Instrument Fuse Panel.
No idea why the cooling fans cam on???

Any other electrical devices not working?

Larry


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

The derale cooler came on that I was trying to connect not the motor cooling fans , which I ended up using an electric switch for the derale cooler and now the cooler and all other electrical seems to be working fine just the starting issue , I tried looking for the main fuse but couldn’t seem to find it is it located inside the car with the fuses underneath the steering wheel?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It is in the engine area near the battery.

Larry


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Pulled the engine sensor fuse and it was blown I hope that’s what it was don’t want to start it right now cuz I have some coolant hoses detached waiting for a new heater bypass valve to come in cuz mine broke , so as soon as I put it on I’ll replace the fuse and see thanks for the tip man!!!


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

So I replaced the blown engine sensor fuse car still won’t start all other fuses look good, the car is pretty low on coolant though would that have an affect on starting the car?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the starter cranking? Did you check for spark and fuel?


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

I can hear the starter click , I haven’t checked for spark or fuel though , I have a feeling it’s a stupid fuse but they all look good it was just the engine sensor fuse that burnt out which was weird, could there be a short in the wiring inside the fuse box?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If the starter clicks, but doesn't spin the motor, probably a bad starter, bad solenoid, bad battery, or loose or bad battery cables or connections.
I would try a known good battery, first.

Larry


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Ok I’ll check it out after work still weird how the engine sensor fuse blew if it’s not a blown fuse that’s causing the issue


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

1320GTO said:


> Ok I’ll check it out after work still weird how the engine sensor fuse blew if it’s not a blown fuse that’s causing the issue


Not really, you threw sparks around. Who knows what happened. 

Check the starter.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

No news is good news?


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Figured it out there is a short in the wiring in the fuse box , gonna just wire up a push start I think, it should be cheaper than paying someone to fix the short


----------



## Iceman (Oct 11, 2021)

1320GTO said:


> Figured it out there is a short in the wiring in the fuse box , gonna just wire up a push start I think, it should be cheaper than paying someone to fix the short


Which wire?


----------

